# ebay time server?



## arrg (13. Februar 2005)

Hi, ich möchte gerne wissen was der ebay time server ist! 

thx


----------



## imweasel (13. Februar 2005)

Hi,

was es genau ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich würde darauf tippen das es ein Timeserver (NTP) ist der von ebay betrieben wird.

Frag notfalls einfach beim Support von ebay nach.


----------



## arrg (13. Februar 2005)

Ich meinte eigentlich die Adresse vom ebay time Server! sorry hätte ich mich genauer ausdrücken sollen!

mfg arrg


----------

